# Purchasing Plants/Lights



## Brian (Feb 27, 2003)

I currently have a 125 gallon tank with 8 P's and a few big rocks and some pieces of driftwood, but I want to get alot of plants for the tank so the P's have more places to hide and also to add some color and attractiveness to the tank. I purchased a dual fixture lamp from home depot that fits the tank perfectly now all I need are some lights and plants. My Ps dont like alot of light, but then again I need a decent amount to keep the plants alive. How many bulbs should I purchase? 1 or 2? I plan on having some water sprite and lettuce as floating plants on the surface to keep the light down too for the P's. Does anyone have any places they like to purchase plants from online? I found this place. 
http://www.azgardens.com/ looks sweet. Thanks guys. -Brian


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally I have never been able to keep plants alive in my P tank. Probly because I dont keep the lights on. Maybe someone will be able to suggest a type of light for you.










~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

come on guys somebody can help this guy out.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Brian...








Try to visit http://www.tropica.com/default.asp
you can find everything about plants there and also you can find dealers at your area.
I love the planted aquariums and for better plant growing i use lamps especially for plants like Hagen Flora Glow with excelent results.
I use also custom-made CO2.I 'll try to post a sort of tutorial of how-to for CO2 later this day

...u can also use furtilaizer tablets!

hope that this help you!!!


----------



## Kalionya (Jun 18, 2003)

my experience....

i dont recommend the lights from home depot. i had one and all my plants died and i had an algae bloom. i dont recommend those lights at all. if you want good lights it's best to get one from an lfs or online. it has far more benifits. know what i mean? the problem with your dilema (sp?) is that your inhabitants dont like a lot of light but the plants thrive on it. get plants that dont need alot of light, provide large amounts of shade for your p's, and finally real hearty (thick) plants. oh and one last thing......plecos and plants dont mix! i hope my limited experience can help you out.


----------

